# Why is AUD so strong so far in 2017?



## helpme (9 March 2017)

So far in 2017, AUD is the strongest currency among the major currencies against USD. Why is AUD so strong this year?


----------



## Smurf1976 (9 March 2017)

Commodity prices and our higher (relative to most other countries) interest rates would be factors.


----------



## alfredgervais16 (13 March 2017)

i agree. commodities and interest rates are the reason.however, i have read this article
*Aussie Dollar’s 2016 performance and how it affects 2017 predictions*, could this be probably another reason that it's performance last 2016 has something to do with its strength this 2017?


----------



## justgjt (4 April 2017)

Perceived weakness in the USD due to the Trump unknowness


----------



## aussiefx (13 April 2017)

What do we make of the employment figures today? Bolstered by the Trump chatter last night.


----------



## DeepState (13 April 2017)

aussiefx said:


> What do we make of the employment figures today? Bolstered by the Trump chatter last night.



Employment figures were pretty amazing given the backdrop of employment growth alomst exclusively from P/T.  Females led the charge for new F/T 2:1 to the blokes.  Interesting composition of sectors with government, construction and education/health soaking up a lot of jobs...and retail shedding quite a bit. 

Not too sure how much persistence we might see on the construction side given the search for ways to cool the market and increasingly evident apartment overhang.

Some chatter about the changes of samples, but the ABS claims this had limited impact.

Should definitely have driven the AUD up.  Trump, due to his awesomeness, was able to counter the effect of capital magnetism with a few words.  This countered his admission that China was not a currency manipulator - which is bullish USD.


----------



## Quant (13 April 2017)

And given the strength of UE data that should strengthen the chances of a rate hike moving forward , be interesting to monitor the 30 day rates next week


https://www.quandl.com/collections/futures/asx-30-day-australian-interbank-cash-rate-futures


http://www.asx.com.au/data/trt/ib_expectation_curve_graph.pdf


----------



## gartley (14 April 2017)

Just getting away from fundamentals, let me offer technical perspective to this question.  Refer to post #1249 from this thread in August 2015.
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/aud-usd.3117/page-63#post-880165

That was a very powerful signal a good 6 months before that potentially the low was going to occur in January 2016. They don't come much better than that))) These don't happen very often but when they do happen need to act. 

https://invst.ly/3qrdc


----------

